# Upgrade to Genie + RVU Samsung, ethernet only?



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

My home network is Cat5e, with managed gigabit switches. The network is fully tested to 1gb, working good and everything that can be wired, is. I only use the Airport Extreme for my portables and phones. 

I am adding a wall mount TV in my living room, a Samsung 4k with RVU capability. I want to wall mount it as tight as possible, with no visible boxes or wires. (had recessed outlets put in during renovation). I'd really like to only have ethernet to this location, if possible. I want to be able to stream internet to the TV, and use it for access to the main DVR in the TV room. 

My main TV is in the TV room, where I currently have a HR21-100, currently connected to 5lnb SWIM and wired network.

If I upgrade the DVR to a HR44 Genie, can I just run the Samsung on ethernet? 

The HR44 would get hardware ethernet and of course, a swim coax from the dish. 

It would simplify things greatly to only have an ethernet drop to the Samsung on the living room, rather than coax. And I would like the Samsung to be able to access both internet content for streaming and the DVR. 

If it can't, then is there any reason the coax->ethernet dongle can't live in my wiring closet and bridge the SWIM to the ethernet home-run Samsung? In that topology, can the HR44 reliably pass IP packets from the ethernet home network, onto to coax, so that the Samsung can still stream in 4k?

Also, I've seen a few specials on the HR44. Is there rumor of a new DVR?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Samsung RVU sets use Ethernet for RVU I believe.

As for a new box, I've seen HR44 deals from Solid Signal in February ($200), June and October. I wouldn't go by that as an indication.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nuke said:


> If I upgrade the DVR to a HR44 Genie, can I just run the Samsung on ethernet?


Yes and No

The RVU runs on IP, but there is a test that is run during client activation and if does not see the MoCA network it will fail and can't continue. The RVU TV *MUST *be activated using the coax network and after is activated then it can run on ethernet, but ethernet is not supported by DIRECTV® so any issues that you may have will be blame on that.

In order to run the RVU TV on coax, you need a BroadBand DECA which connect to a coax coming from a SWM splitter and attaches to your TV via ethernet the DECA also needs a power supply. They DECA can go behind the TV or in the closet


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

nuke said:


> I am adding a wall mount TV in my living room, a Samsung 4k with RVU capability.


Observing the points that peds48 notes (DIRECTV seems to have a "thing" about demanding DECA, if only temporarily) and if the aforementioned TV is a 2014 model (earlier 4K models apparently don't qualify even though they support RVU), you should be good to go for this iteration of DIRECTV on-demand UHD.

You probably wont' be able to run the TV CAT5 through your Ethernet switch(es) during the setup process but it shouldn't matter how far away from the TV the CCK is (you've gotta love current loop technologies).

Know also that DIRECTV demands a professional installation ($50) for this configuration.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't use RVU, but I tried to setup it and I have my TV hooked up through ethernet and the HR34 hooked up using ethernet. HR34 is also hooked up to TV with HDMI. I switched to the RVU input on the TV and the setup is available and I can enter the id. As I don't have clients, it wouldn't let me add it. So it appears that it will set it up without deca. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

prushing said:


> I don't use RVU, but I tried to setup it and I have my TV hooked up through ethernet and the HR34 hooked up using ethernet. HR34 is also hooked up to TV with HDMI. I switched to the RVU input on the TV and the setup is available and I can enter the id. As I don't have clients, it wouldn't let me add it. So it appears that it will set it up without deca.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Peds48 -has your answer -The RVU runs on IP, but there is a test that is run during client activation and if does not see the MoCA network it will fail and can't continue. The RVU TV *MUST *be activated using the coax network and after is activated then it can run on ethernet, but ethernet is not supported by DIRECTV® so any issues that you may have will be blame on that. 

In order to run the RVU TV on coax, you need a BroadBand DECA which connect to a coax coming from a SWM splitter and attaches to your TV via ethernet the DECA also needs a power supply. They DECA can go behind the TV or in the closet


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

The reason mine wouldn't go further was because I don't have the authorization on my account for a client or RVU. peds is probably correct, but mine does allow me to attempt to authorize without deca hooked to the TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> The reason mine wouldn't go further was because I don't have the authorization on my account for a client or RVU. peds is probably correct, but mine does allow me to attempt to authorize without deca hooked to the TV.


the test is run AFTER you put the PIN. So you are not there yet.

An "attempt" to authorize is not the same as an actual activation


----------



## sharksfan3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Having a wvb connected seems to allow moca test to pass. I get to the point on my ethernet connected rvu Sammy TV where it asks if I'm activating a new receiver or to choose from a drop down list one to replace it with. Im not ready to use rvu yet so I haven't tried to go further.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sharksfan3 said:


> Having a wvb connected seems to allow moca test to pass. I get to the point on my ethernet connected rvu Sammy TV where it asks if I'm activating a new receiver or to choose from a drop down list one to replace it with. Im not ready to use rvu yet so* I haven't tried to go further.*


Once you do, you will find out, that the blue highlight is incorrect


----------

